# OTA help!



## volfan (Mar 8, 2005)

I live about 45 miles from dtv transmitters and due to the fact that I rent a townhouse, I cannot install a rooftop or attic antenna. I was wondering if anyone may have an antenna suggestion for me....either indoor or the multidirectional type that clips on to a dish. Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

volfan said:


> I live about 45 miles from dtv transmitters and due to the fact that I rent a townhouse, I cannot install a rooftop or attic antenna. I was wondering if anyone may have an antenna suggestion for me....either indoor or the multidirectional type that clips on to a dish. Thanks!


I have to ask a dumb question... so please forgive me for asking... how is it that you have a dish mounted but are not permitted to have a rooftop or attic antenna? Usually landlords/rental places that prohibit one prohibit the other...

Meanwhile, I don't know about the clip-ons, never tried one. I'm fairly lucky that with a little tweaking I can use the indoor ones that sit on top of your TV set. If you have a local Radio Shack or similar store that sells a variety of antennas, it might be worth your while to buy a couple of different ones (making sure you can return them of course) to try your luck and see what happens before you go investing a lot of money.

It would also pay to find out whether your local stations are broadcasting their digital on UHF or VHF. Most of mine are UHF, but there is one local station on VHF. Depending on where you are, you might only need a good UHF antenna or you might need one that can do VHF and UHF.


----------

